# Is 10cm of amniotic fluid considered low?



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello girlies,

I'm almost 33 weeks pregnant and at my last ultrasound, the sonographer found that my fluid was "low" at 10cm.  Should I be concerned or worried?  When I called my OB, she said that it's probably nothing to worry about and given the heat we've been experiencing I may just be dehydrated so she advised me to drink more and rest but since I've read that low amniotic fluid can mean one a few things including birth defects so of course I'm panicking!  I'm now drinking a gallon of water per day............will this help??

BabyM


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's always good to drink plenty anyway, so keep going.  Low amniotic fluid can occassionally be linked to dehydration.  Have they organised a follow up scan?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

No follow up has been scheduled.  My OB is due to call me tomorrow related to something else so I can ask her then!  Apparently baby looked fine on the ultrasound - but I can't help panicking!!!  I just want our little boy to be healthy!  I honestly thought I was drinking lots so was a bit thrown when she said I need to drink more!  All this worry......

BabyM


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If they havent arranged another, then there mustn't be any major concern, it probably was just a comment on the scan,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

